# Todays smoke!!!!!!  Oysters and shrimp  with Qview!!!



## fpnmf

I couldn't take it any longer...

All of my things are in boxes and totes.

Stuff everywhere and impossible to find.

Got the mes set up on the back deck and took off to Panama City.

Came back with 2 pounds of fresh extra jumbo shrimp and a half bushel of oysters.

Melted a couple sticks of butter and and added granular garlic,old bay,onion powder,black pepper and some basil.

Grated some way good reggiano.

Mixed it up and while the Woman peeled and deviened the shrimp I shucked about 4 dozen oysters.

Put the shrimp in a disposable alunium pan and covered with the butter mix.

Racked the oysters, added a splash of the mix and a nice pile of grated reggiano.

Fired off some peach in the AMAZEN. MES at 245.

A dash of hot sauce on the oysters for me.

Life is good..I am quite happy in the mess and will start work again unpacking tomorrow!!

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

The new kitchen.  Looks like I just moved in... doesn't it?






































Delicious!!!!

Didn't keep track of the smoke time....just took them out when they looked right!!

  Craig


----------



## les3176

Awesome...just Awesome!!!! Sounds like you got your house.....er,smoker set up anyway!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks great


----------



## SmokinAl

I love oysters & shrimp and yours look absolutely delicious. Geez Craig you've only been in FL a couple of days & your already hooked on the seafood. Your in a perfect spot for fresh seafood. Down here in the middle of the State I might as well be in Ohio as far as fresh FL seafood goes.


----------



## fpnmf

Thanks Al!! 

I have wanted to move to the panhandle for a long time.

My folks lived in St Pete and the seafood was good there too.

The MES is going to be running all day today...we have oysters to eat!!

       Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

Both shrimp & oysters look OUTSTANDING !

Keep it up Craig!

Bear


----------



## bamafan

Looks good Craig! What was the address???????


----------



## fpnmf

W Main St... Gonna be smoking oysters all day!!

Come on down!!

Craig


----------



## rdknb

That looks great, I love sefood and I too am lucky to live where you can get fresh stuff, I am on the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## alblancher

Good looken grub if I do say so myself!


----------



## scarbelly

Great looking meal my friend -


----------



## beer-b-q

Great Looking Seafood...

Here is what we have in KC...


----------



## roller

WOW !!!! your killing me...


----------



## porked

OMG that looks good! Excellent job!


----------



## boykjo

Food looks great craig.............. Nice way to break in the new place........... thanks for the qveiw


----------



## hawkiphan

That looks delicious. How long did you smoke your shrimp? Are they done when they change to the pinkish color?

Thanks.


----------



## jdawg

Wow that looks good.


----------



## tyotrain

Man O Man that looks good.. Nice job


----------



## fpnmf

Hawkiphan said:


> That looks delicious. How long did you smoke your shrimp? Are they done when they change to the pinkish color?
> 
> Thanks.


Took them out about 2 mins after they turned pink..


----------



## thebarbequeen

That is beyond tasty looking!!!!  Needs a good cold beer - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Cheers! Glad you're getting settled in so well!


----------



## sunman76

oh man that looks gooood!


----------



## big twig

Oh man the shrimp and oysters look awesome! Why did I move back to the DC area from Florida? I miss all of the seafood sooo much. Thanks for making me drool!


----------



## lilricky

i need to try shrimp on mine. they look outstanding


----------



## realtorterry

How did i miss this before? Outstanding


----------



## fpnmf

Thanks for the nice comments!!

Almost got my outdoor cooking set up rolling.

I am happy to be in a home again!!

Craig


----------



## hhookk

That looks fantastic. I would love to dive in that pan of shrimp and never come out.


----------



## ohboy

I joined this site to see pics like that...Awesome!


----------



## raptor700

Looks great neighbor, i hate i missed out on it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats on the carousel!

I like a man with his priorities in order,

1 Move to florida

2 Fire up the smoker

3 unpack later


----------



## fpnmf

raptor700 said:


> Looks great neighbor, i hate i missed out on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the carousel!
> 
> I like a man with his priorities in order,
> 
> 1 Move to florida
> 
> 2 Fire up the smoker
> 
> 3 unpack later


It's ok...

Won't be the last cook here!!!

 See ya Sat!!

Craig


----------



## bigeyedavid

Lookin good I see you have your priority's in the right order


----------



## bamajon

i am definitely going to have to try that shrimp out.


----------



## fife

Sure is some good looking seafood.


----------



## fester

Oh wow the drool coming out of my mouth!!!!!!


----------



## bratrules

damn that looks really good!!!!


----------



## fourthwind

Very tasty looking!  My god man..  I got a smoker full of food right now, and this still makes me hungry.  Well Done!


----------



## btty

Looks awesome, will try this!


----------



## dtcunni

That's a great place to live for seafood man! I lived in destin for 6 years. Your shrimps loved very good!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## xjcamaro

When i was in Hatteras 2 months ago i took my vacuum sealer and a cooler and bought all the fresh seafood i could and sealed it up and froze it. Ive been looking for a good way to do some shrimps, and i think i found it. I think i might have to try this this weekend! Looks good!


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Man that looked great Craig, it looked so good I showed my brother, now he is headed into town to get some Oysters.

Guess I know what I will be doing later on.

Excellent Job.


----------



## africanmeat




----------



## larrym

Damn,, those look so good.  I want to cry now.  I grew up in Maine,, getting fresh seafood here in Indiana is as hard as getting good sweet corn in February,, just aint gonna happen :(


----------



## ejbreeze

I tried smoking oysters once.  It didn't work out.  I ate them all before they ever made it to the smoker.  A briny oyster is like heaven.


----------



## cecil

Beer-B-Q said:


> Great Looking Seafood...
> 
> Here is what we have in KC...


Went to Captain D's once when they opened one here in Louisiana to see what all the fuss was about. I thought it was about one notch

above Mrs. Paul's frozen dinners .Needless to say they didn't last very long around here. Red Lobster may be a notch above that.


----------



## billyj571

That's whats for diner tonight great job


----------



## tumbleweed1

I don't know HOW I never saw this post when searching, but I'm glad I did now. I'm planning on doing some shrimp Monday (Labor Day) maybe for lunch as my pork butt (supper) is smoking. I was I am still considering a couple of recipes, but yours looks really good!

Your original post says "butter mix" for what you put your shrimp in. What exactly is in your butter mix, if you don't mind me asking?

Thank you,

TW


----------



## flyfishjeep

I've got a customer bringing me a couple pounds of shrimp right off the boat in Hilton Head all the way out to Knoxville TN.

This is exactly what I wanted to see.  Mine will be smoking on my new Lang on Sunday


----------



## tumbleweed1

I've done shrimp now twice since reading this a couple of months ago. We really enjoyed them.

TW


----------

